# Bear Attack



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Anybody have feed back on the "Attack" Anyone know anybody who has shoot One yet?


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

Just got mine in the mail. Have not even shot it yet. Bought it on here from Bearkills. Fantastic price. Look him up.


----------



## Tllock (Dec 19, 2009)

My buddy has one and he loves it. It is very smooth and quick. The thing I liked about it is its one of the quietest sped bows I have ever heard. He shot a 300 indoor score already with it.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Tllock said:


> My buddy has one and he loves it. It is very smooth and quick. The thing I liked about it is its one of the quietest sped bows I have ever heard. He shot a 300 indoor score already with it.


Congrats are in order!! Quiet and fast and accurate....The big 3. Thanks for the imfo.


----------



## WNYArrowSlinger (Jan 27, 2010)

I have shot one also and am in love with it...Trying to sell my Reezen 6.5 now to go get it!! Very smooth and really quite!! Bear did it right on with this bow...


----------



## mule659 (Aug 25, 2008)

Shot one and totally love it...smooth, fast, quiet and shock free...perfect. If I could afford a new bow I'd buy one this minute.


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Shot one today at the factory in Gainesville, Florida. It appears to be a totally new design for Bear. It resembles nothing they've made in the past. 

It has a very nice balance and feel when you first pick it up. A quick drop off at the end of the draw cycle, with a solid back wall. I shot a 60#er that was lightning bolt fast and whisper quiet. Also has a noticably large top wheel that probably adds to its smoothness.

At first I thought it was realy ugly to look at. After shooting it, I hated to leave the Pro Shop with out it. This bow is the real deal.

Semper fi


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I am liking mine. 



















Here is some more reading in the Attack

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1066414

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1070652

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1147297


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably be my next bow either that or the assault And definately look up bearkills if interested.


----------

